# Diver in the Royal marine engineers WW2



## Nooch31 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello all,
I wondered if someone could help or point me in the right direction of where to look for some more information on where my Grandad served. He served with the Royal marine engineers as a diver.
I have his service record but the only ships mentioned (and therefore giving a clue to where he was) is HMS Lynx (Dover, I think) and Baldur (Iceland). Other than that his record lists - 
HBL RME
HBL RME
HBL RME Det 375
HBL RME Det 376
HBL RME
HBL RME Det 485

I know that HBL means Home based ledger, but what does that actually mean?....

We know he was a Diver with the royal marines and went to Italy and Singapore (as well as Iceland and the Arctic convoys, although we cant prove that) so he didn't finish his war until 1946. And we know he was on the HMS Indomitable at some point.
He told all the funny stories like diving for goodies like tinned jam that had been 'lost' overboard but like a lot that served never what he actually did or went..
Any help would be gratefully received


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello from NZ lots of clued up people on this site. I'm sure someone will come along soon and help. Good luck!


----------

